# Pastors, WordCloud your latest sermon and post your results



## JOwen

Here is an interesting experiment for pastors. Take your last sermon or sermon notes, and paste them into this WordCloud generator. See which words are used the most, and if your points and theme match the cloud. Here is one from last Lord's Day evening from me. I kept mine to the most used 100 words. Post them if you want!


----------



## johnny

That's interesting,

I love the way Christ is the largest letters in the middle.
I would like to have heard that sermon, it looks edifying.
One noticable exception is "sin" was it in there somewhere?


----------



## Jonny.

That looks like an interesting way to assess our preaching. I know that a simple word count is a bit simplistic and would need to be taken with a pinch of salt, but it could give us some insights into how Christocentric our sermons on the Old Testament are or (over a longer period) if there are hobby horses that we tend to ride.

Although the less serious part of me thinks it has potential for a quiz - guess the passage from the picture. I'll go with Exodus 16


----------



## JOwen

The sermon was a Communion Sermon which means much of the week of preparation (3 other sermons) was dedicated to self examination, sin and repentance. For us, the Lord's Supper sermon is one of gentle drawing. It is here, if you want to listen to it.


----------



## JOwen

Jonny. said:


> That looks like an interesting way to assess our preaching. I know that a simple word count is a bit simplistic and would need to be taken with a pinch of salt, but it could give us some insights into how Christocentric our sermons on the Old Testament are or (over a longer period) if there are hobby horses that we tend to ride.
> 
> Although the less serious part of me thinks it has potential for a quiz - guess the passage from the picture. I'll go with Exodus 16



Pinch of salt for sure. Just thought it was interesting. Correct on Exodus 16!


----------



## reaganmarsh

Jonny. said:


> Although the less serious part of me thinks it has potential for a quiz - guess the passage from the picture. I'll go with Exodus 16



Now that sounds like a fun idea!

If I can figure out how to save the wordcloud, I'll try to post one too. 

(This is pretty neat. I've seen these but never done one before.)


----------



## JOwen

johnny said:


> That's interesting,
> 
> I love the way Christ is the largest letters in the middle.
> I would like to have heard that sermon, it looks edifying.
> One noticable exception is "sin" was it in there somewhere?



The preparatory sermon just before this was "The Fountain Opened". Here is it's cloud.


----------



## JOwen

reaganmarsh said:


> Jonny. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although the less serious part of me thinks it has potential for a quiz - guess the passage from the picture. I'll go with Exodus 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a fun idea!
> 
> If I can figure out how to save the wordcloud, I'll try to post one too.
> 
> (This is pretty neat. I've seen these but never done one before.)
Click to expand...


I use Linux so I have a prog that converts the SVG to JPG. Right click, save as, etc.


----------



## johnny

JOwen said:


> johnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting,
> 
> I love the way Christ is the largest letters in the middle.
> I would like to have heard that sermon, it looks edifying.
> One noticable exception is "sin" was it in there somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The preparatory sermon just before this was "The Fountain Opened". Here is it's cloud.
> 
> View attachment 4376
Click to expand...


Ahhh,

There's my "sin" lol

These are great, I almost feel like I understand your sermon.
I wonder what it would be like to compare J Edwards "sinners in the hands" 
with say, something by Kenneth Copeland or Joel Olsteen.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## TylerRay

JOwen said:


> Here is an interesting experiment for pastors. Take your last sermon or sermon notes, and paste them into this WordCloud generator. See which words are used the most, and if your points and theme match the cloud. Here is one from last Lord's Day evening from me. I kept mine to the most used 100 words. Post them if you want!
> 
> View attachment 4374



I showed this to my wife, and she pointed out "Man Food" and "White Lord."


----------



## JOwen

TylerRay said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting experiment for pastors. Take your last sermon or sermon notes, and paste them into this WordCloud generator. See which words are used the most, and if your points and theme match the cloud. Here is one from last Lord's Day evening from me. I kept mine to the most used 100 words. Post them if you want!
> 
> View attachment 4374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed this to my wife, and she pointed out "Man Food" and "White Lord."
Click to expand...


I found "tent worms" and "Moses clouds".


----------



## KMK

Fun! (I have no idea how to post it here, however.) The two biggest words were 'worship' and 'Lord' and that's pretty much the main thing you want to get across in a sermon on the 4th.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

The WCF word cloud (scale n, 100 words)


----------



## johnny

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> The WCF word cloud (scale n, 100 words)
> 
> View attachment 4377



That was awesome 
Make a great laminated poster for the wall.


----------



## Jake

Ha, I tried with some notes I had typed from my pastor's sermon a few weeks ago as he was finishing up the Gospel According to Mark. Judas was the biggest word, followed by Christ. But, he was preaching a text about Judas. It still was a bit funny.


----------



## kodos

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


>



Uhh.... I see 1Ring and Precious. This isn't one of your "trendy and hip" sermons on the Lord of the Rings is it?!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I like the fact that in the northwest and southeast corner it says, "Great death command" to "Christian salvation continuing".


----------



## Steve Curtis




----------



## Jack K

A recent seminar talk.


----------



## arapahoepark

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


>



Been preaching through Esther eh?


----------



## Andres

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


>



Nothing church and Jews2


----------

